# Tirediron Rail Tork



## jcdeboever (May 15, 2018)

SOOC JPEG. XT2, custom Acros, 80mm macro


----------



## tirediron (May 15, 2018)

Very nice... what loco?


----------



## jcdeboever (May 15, 2018)

Not sure. It wasn't marked.


----------



## tirediron (May 15, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Not sure. It wasn't marked.


 

Wider shot?


----------



## jcdeboever (May 15, 2018)

Fenced in


----------



## snowbear (May 15, 2018)

How many wheels (little front -big - little back)?   ooOOOo = 4-6-2


----------



## jcdeboever (May 15, 2018)

Oh boy, got to go back. I was looking for composition thru fence. You guys....


----------



## snowbear (May 15, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Oh boy, got to go back. I was looking for composition thru fence. You guys....


Not a biggie.

Nice shot, though.


----------



## tirediron (May 15, 2018)

Details are important!!!!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 16, 2018)

Nice close up of the wheel...


----------



## jcdeboever (May 16, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Very nice... what loco?


 @snowbear 
It's a steam locomotive. Grand Trunk Western. Model BLW 4-6-2. Built as GTW 5030 in 1902.


----------



## snowbear (May 16, 2018)

4-6-2 "Pacific."  The Baltimore & Ohio (first common carrier RR in the US) used them for passenger service.  "BLW" indicates Baldwin Locomotive Works (the builder) - GTW had 4 Pacifics from Baldwin and 4 from ALCO (American Locomotive Co).


----------



## jcdeboever (May 16, 2018)

snowbear said:


> 4-6-2 "Pacific."  The Baltimore & Ohio (first common carrier RR in the US) used them for passenger service.  "BLW" indicates Baldwin Locomotive Works (the builder) - GTW had 4 Pacifics from Baldwin and 4 from ALCO (American Locomotive Co).


Neat, lot of good info in that link. I feel smarter now[emoji4]


----------



## snowbear (May 16, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > 4-6-2 "Pacific."  The Baltimore & Ohio (first common carrier RR in the US) used them for passenger service.  "BLW" indicates Baldwin Locomotive Works (the builder) - GTW had 4 Pacifics from Baldwin and 4 from ALCO (American Locomotive Co).
> ...


Dad was a model railroader, so I picked up a few things.  I gave a brief presentation on the B&O in a history class when I went to the community college.


----------



## smoke665 (May 16, 2018)

Nice JC and the education was a bonus.


----------

